# Himalasalt bowl



## steeley (Jul 16, 2011)

[/IMG]

I used the slabs but not the bowls .


----------



## steeley (Jul 16, 2011)

http://himalasalt.com/

sorry here's the link:linkfish:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 17, 2011)

There is a restaurant I saw on TV that had steaks that aged in a humidity controlled room and an entire wall was bricks of that stuff. They said the air seasoned the steaks, they'd age for a month or even more!

That is very cool!


----------



## steeley (Jul 17, 2011)

That's David Burke Prime in Chicago.




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for posting 
I might go for some sushiplates


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Jul 17, 2011)

I love the fact they say that the bath salts can lower blood pressure. Yeah they might if you use them outside your body, when you put them in however.............

Del


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jul 17, 2011)

they are silly and a waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## steeley (Jul 18, 2011)

I like the look of it.
couple for the house might be nice 
as far using them in a restaurant I am not in to gimmicky cookery.
and if you break :guillotine:it you have salt chucks.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Jul 18, 2011)

Why is this a waste of money?

Is there absolutely no use for them?
I believe they will influense the taste of your food. 

Are there customers that would like to be served this way?
I believe there are customers who would like to pay extra just for the look and not at least the history behind it.

Restaurant owners and chefs got to do the small difference between great and awesome. There are many great chefs out there. The battle is not always in the kitchen, but the presentation and the experience for the customer  I go back to restaurants with great food, but more important: great staff, nice inviroment and the little extra that makes it unique to other restaurants


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jul 18, 2011)

i understand where you are coming from and that is a well thought out reply...

my waste of money reply came from my distaste for presentation, staff and environment over food. i dont care how food was served if it doesn't taste great. i go out to eat for food and being a chef for the past 14 years at some very great restaurants has given me eyes to see through the BS. personally i dont care how unique a place is. fancy linens, bowls, artwork, wine rooms, silverware and bars will never entice me more than the quality of food. from the food ive tasted at most restaurants, great food makes a unique restaurant, not accessories. 

customers are willing to pay for their ignorance and more importantly, their ego. if they go into a restaurant and tell the server who they are in a forced conversation such as "i knew the chef back in 2008" or "does XXX still work here?", they are looking for service and not food. when my wife and i go out (she is also a very talented chef) we would never dream of telling anyone who we are. i want to get a full effect of what a restaurant has to offer. i dont want free courses, the chef at my table, free wine or anything else.

all this leads me to the bowls and why things like that are a waste of money. if a chef cannot learn the real ways to cook before they start using immersion circulators, iSi canisters or liquid nitrogen, they are in it for glamor and not for the food. i know of quite a few of these "chefs" who cannot season correctly and have no idea how to infuse and build layers of flavor and rely on fancy gimmicks to entice customers who end up being attracted to these restaurants like bugs to floodlights. 

service and presentation go a long way but if they are mediocre at best and food is terrific i will return. if food is terrible i will never go back, no matter how great the service or special the presentation. its just like scratches in your knife...performance over aesthetics always.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 18, 2011)

I agree, snips.

I recently was told "you eat with your eyes", but I had to disagree. I sincerely do not. I SHOP with my eyes, but I eat with my nose, then my mouth. I don't care what it looks like, as long as it looks like that on purpose. Just a pile of food on a plate? Fine by me! Homogeneous brown stew in a clay pot? Sure. 

Flavor, flavor, flavor.


That said, my wife LOVES salt. This is a great gift item for salt fanatics.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Jul 18, 2011)

i understand your point about someone who loves salt. i personally love salt as well. we have so many kinds of salt that we make ourselves. citrus, truffle, tea...the list goes on and on. the problem i have with that is not the concept or idea, but the cost in regards to what it will be used for. at the professional level, this would be something that would make up for a chefs lack of seasoning skills and as cool as it might be to have at home, it wouldn't get enough use for the cost (even at a house of two professional chefs). its silly for those reasons. 

i would like to agree with you about eating with your eyes as well. while i agree that presentation and originality are important along with service, concept and design of the location, they all added together do not even come close to flavor for me. the only thing that will ever come close to flavor in the scale of what is important in a dining experience is cleanliness of the chefs and restaurant.


----------



## steeley (Jul 19, 2011)

Well I am talking about a canvas or vessel for food not some magical seasoning slab .
and anyone who would use as a that probably need some lesson's 
but if i want to put green almond gazpacho and some santa barbara prawns in to one for my guest on my patio for a starter to a dinner party with just candle light on the table so it brings the color of the salt bowl through that just me.:tongue::addsalt:


----------

